# Anyone trying Alli to lose weight?



## mjalomo (Jun 21, 2007)

I know orlistat has been around for a while, but now that it is over the counter I am giving it a try.  Are any of you trying it out too?


----------



## MACisME (Jun 21, 2007)

hey i wont be trying it just yet! i heard it gives u some nasty runs.. let me know how u handled the side affects.. if any and if its worth shelling out that money!


----------



## jenii (Jun 21, 2007)

I used it when it was prescription only, and DON'T TRY IT.

I'm serious. Don't.

It makes your butt leak. Like, REALLY. You will leak smelly orange stuff all over your pants, and I ended up throwing out a lot of clothing I loved, just because it was SO gross.

It's not worth it. It didn't even help me lose weight.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 21, 2007)

it makes you leak?? wow..


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 21, 2007)

omg grossssssss


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*butt leakage?!? YUCK!!! thank gOodness someone posted about this... i was curious to try it when i saw a cvs ad!    *​


----------



## jenii (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trashionista* 

 
_omg grossssssss_

 
I know, right??? When the doctor had prescribed it, he did NOT tell me about the side effects. Like, nothing prepared me for that. It was just horrifying.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is part of an artical from Fox News.com about how Alli has been linked to colon cancer. 

I'm a little overweight and desperate to loose weight but not that desperate. 
:eek2:

_"The prescription diet drug __Xenical__ hits drugstore shelves with a new name and in nonprescription strength on Friday. Most of the buzz around this reincarnation, dubbed __Alli__, centers on its effectiveness and its less pleasurable side effects, like oily stools and gas with oily discharge._
_But one group has worked unsuccessfully for the past year to bring attention to what it believes is a worse, and possibly fatal, side effect of the drug._
_The nonprofit group, Public Citizen says __Alli__, manufactured by __GlaxoSmithKline__, has been shown in studies to cause pre-cancerous lesions in the colons of mice. And, because there are no long-term studies of the drug’s effect on humans, the group believes the U.S. __Food and Drug Administration__ should not have approved the drug for nonprescription use."_


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the posts!  I think I am going to stay away from Alli.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 24, 2007)

On the instructions, it actually states to wear dark pants!

They should just tell people to take up residency in the bathroom if it has those types of affects on people!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 24, 2007)

it's suppose to reduce the amount of fats your body will absorb - so where does that fat go??  poopy pants.  that's why you have to modify your diet intake - less fatty foods.  and you are suppose to suppliment with vitamins A, D, E, and K (the fat-soluble vitamins b/c you lose some of them in the poopy pants)

i honestly don't recommend any otc or herbal diet pills at all - i get asked questions about stuff like metabolife, relacore a lot in the pharmacy.  

you don't gain weight overnight - so you shouldn't expect it to all come off at once.  watch your food intake (calorie/portion control) and exercise.  

i use to be blessed with a high metabolism, but with age, it slowed down.  i was never a calorie counter but i now watch my portion size - restaurants will serve you 2-4 times the amount you really need to eat (i see that a lot with pasta dishes).  i was raised to finish everything on my plate - i now let myself take the leftover home instead of eatting it all. 

i still like to indulge in an in-n-out cheeseburger, well-done fries with spread....but that's once in a while now.  if i ate like that all the time and took alli, i'd have crazy poopy pants.


----------



## Katura (Jun 26, 2007)

I was reading up on this stuff, and basically it states on the medication that you'r esupposed to stear clear of heavily fatty foods. Basically because it blocks them from being absorbed, they go right through you're system quite literally. This leads to gas, abdominal pain, diharea (sp?), and possibly incontinence...(aka...leaking)

You're supposed to be eating healthy and staying away from fatty foods and excercising for this to actually work.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah... I think if you're eating well and working out... why take a pill anyway? Who knows what they put in medications these days. No reason to take a risk like that. 

A friend of mines sister is a pharmacist - she had a lady come in who had the "leakage" all over her car... couldn't control herself on the way to work one day.... brought the medication back!!! 

they have had a TON of complaints on it!

I know it can be done without pills... I have kept 80 pounds off for 7 years. It's not been easy at ALL - i have had my ups and downs for sure... along with a pregnancy and getting that weight off again. It takes hard work... but I do allow myself to have treats when I want them!!! No reason to go through life feeling deprived!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 1, 2007)

omg!! thanks 4 saving me from the poopy pants!! i wanted 2 buy some soo bad but no thanx


----------



## xSazx (Jul 13, 2007)

Not Alli.. but I tried Zantrex 3, I lost about 7lbs in a few weeks, I felt quite sick the first two days but apart from that had no other side effects. Stopped taking them now cos I always forgot to have them before meals LOL

Some of my friends took them too.. one had diorhea (sp?) & another just felt constantly sick.. so guess it depends on the person but I had a good experience with them.

But I was reading reviews on them for ages before I got them & it said to take 2 pills with each meal & the people who had bad side effects seemed to be the people who started off on six a day, the ones who didnt have side effects took like 1 with each meal for the first week or so, so maybe this other Alli pill will work better if you ease yourself on. Ha, essay sorry!!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jul 13, 2007)

We talked about those in my biology class.. Makes the oil come out of your butt, which isn't pretty.. It was in the newspapers though.. 

I would say just eat right and exercise.. I prefer that over oily pants any day.. and wat if you're wearing a skirt?? Ewww


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jul 15, 2007)

Most people out there think that there's a magic pill out there to lose weight - and that Alli claims to be just that.  I've been on Alli for an entire week now with NO SIDE EFFECTS.  The reason why people get "seepage" is because they think that taking this pill allows them to eat whatever they want - when that is NOT the case.  If taking this pill you HAVE to modify your diet to 15 grams of fat or less per meal.  If you're willing to commit to eating this way AND exercising - then the medication will do its job.  I have lost 4 lbs after my first week on Alli.  Typically on other diets I'd lose about 2.  Each gram of fat has 9 calories, so by Alli preventing the absorption of SOME of the fat that you eat - it assists you in creating the caloric deficit needed to lose weight.  It's NOT a miracle drug.  It also helps psychologically by making you aware of the fat you eat.  For example, the fear of "leaking" for most people is enough for them to pass up the piece of cake @ the office, or the whatever the high-fat temptation may be - thus helping them make better choices.  Diet and exercise alone certainly yield results for me, but Alli helps me lose more (still gradually).  Alli is working for me, but ONLY because I am doing my part.  There are a lot of people out there who think they can abuse this drug and get away with eating fatty food - that is simply not so.
Also, I've read good and bad about Alli and Orlistat.  I did my own research and talked to MY doctor, and talked to a couple of pharmacists.  They recommended it for me as I have about 70lbs to lose, which is substantial.  Don't just form an opinion based on what you read in a message board.


----------



## choseck (Jul 15, 2007)

I definitely think you're onto something there.  It took me about a year and a half and I lost like 80lbs?? I did it all on my own - exercise and eating right.  People don't realize that they have to want to do this, and after they lose weight it is a lifestyle change.  You have to be commited to it the rest of your life.  With Alli, I think that people are going to think that they can eat whatever they want because the pill is going to do all the work for them.  Our bodies aren't meant to work that way!

I've changed my lifestyle and know I can't go back to eating the way I did before - but I think that is the hardest for people - maybe it just isn't realized, thats how it was for me in the past.  This time something just clicked!

Sorry, I kind of veered off course a bit with this reply!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

i heard that it causes your butt to leak uncontrollably, talk about embarrassing 

there are much better weight loss options out there.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 19, 2007)

remember the episode of south park where they try to get cartman to stop cursing by shocking him everytime he cursed? 
i feel like Alli is like that but everytime you eat fatty foods, you have embarassing anal leakage. its like ... pavlovian learning to train you to not eat fatty foods.


----------



## scarletmaeve (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm currently trying to lose a few baby weight pounds. Doing it the old fashioned way... counting calories, shrinking portions and cardio and strength exercising courtesy of Body by Glamour. I considered this drug as I saw it sold at costco but after having read all your posts I realize a few things. 1) you lose weight anyway by doing what you are forced to do when taking Alli. I say forced because I think its a little harsh to suffer with the oily runs when you might want to have a cheese burger and fries -high cal, high fat meal- one random day.

I have decided to be realistic in my weight loss, 2) can someone really cut out all the fatty foods they love forever?... French Fries, Chocolate, Pizza, Bugers, Pasta (its the sauce that kills ya) etc.  Is never eating any of these dishes sustainable? In my case it's not. but for me in the end I guess its all about portion control- having the Happy meal as opposed to the Number 2 Big Mac meal and Super Sizing it. So far I'm happy with my choice of programs, if Alli users are happy with theirs that's all that matters.


----------

